# tap water??



## shPonGLeyES (Aug 7, 2006)

what is the most efficent and cheapest way to not worry about too much chlorine from tap water.

additives?
filters?
getting that special water?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Your best bet would be to use ro/di water, or distilled water with additives added to it in small amounts.

Personally, I just use tap water, many people disagree, but as long as I don't over feed...my tank stays pretty clean. I use chlorine out and slime additives, and that's it. I used to use some wierd product from tetra, but after learning that it's like a thick soap that clings to stuff, I decided to severely cut down.


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

the best way is to get a RO unit. If you dont have that kind of resource/funds, I highly recommend Prime Water conditioner. Its great stuff.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I also use (at the momment) tap water... I have moderate algae problems... prime is a great dechlorinator by the way (doesn't mess with the skimmer too much)


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

ive heard of people using a tap water filter from foster and smith with good results


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

by far, ro/di, if you cant afford the filter, check with your lfs, they probably sell it. and its not too expensive. if you cant do that, get a smaller tank.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

i got a nice ro/di unit off ebay, moderatly priced...can't remember off the top of my head...but the only problem that i don't like about ro/di water, is that it has a very low ph. I am constantly adding buffers. But not algae outbreaks is the positive i guess.


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

the only prob i have with my RO unit is that for every 1 gallon of RO water, i waste 7 gallons. BLAH. Hell, i have a 220 here at the house, and over 800+gallons of saltwater tanks at the store. Water bill=one broke man


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

gdwb10101 said:


> i got a nice ro/di unit off ebay, moderatly priced...can't remember off the top of my head...but the only problem that i don't like about ro/di water, is that it has a very low ph. I am constantly adding buffers. But not algae outbreaks is the positive i guess.


pure water should have a ph of 7.0 and the salt mix and live rock and everything in your tank should buffer it to its needs.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

From what I remember most ro/di systems take the ph down past 7.0...

I'd get one, but I just don't have 120 spare dollars for osmething that IMO here, isn't totally needed. Sometimes I've seen ones on ebay and the like though cheap, but I don't trust ebay too much .

Petmax..it really wastes that much per gallon? I thought most models only waste about 3....lol.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

"Pure" water is 7.0. Its the foundation of the PH scale...............
That being said, you could have water that is slightly acidic to begin with. In a perfect world, you unit would create 7.0 but as we all know, nothing is perfect........... Its not uncommon for your water to be a bit low but your salt should bring it close to what you're looking for.

People used tap water for salt tanks for many years (along with N.O. flourescent bulbs) so it can de done but todays technology makes it easier for us.


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> From what I remember most ro/di systems take the ph down past 7.0...
> 
> I'd get one, but I just don't have 120 spare dollars for osmething that IMO here, isn't totally needed. Sometimes I've seen ones on ebay and the like though cheap, but I don't trust ebay too much .
> 
> Petmax..it really wastes that much per gallon? I thought most models only waste about 3....lol.



yes it does. Ill post up the name of it tomorrow when i go to work. It takes almost 24 hours of continuesly running to fill my 50g barrel. And yea, its something like 7:1


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

name of it is

Kent Marine Hi:S Maxxima, of course it is a few years old


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A typical ro unit nowadays is 4:1 to 5:1. A good one is 3:1. MIne is between 4-5:1.


----------



## bodie (Sep 20, 2006)

*bigger the easier*

the bigger the tank,the better and easier it is 2 keep clean and keep water quality to scratch.i went from a 100g 2 a 180g tank and was surprised of the ease of maintaining it.im fully stocked now and loving it.be lucky.


----------



## handvie1 (Dec 10, 2006)

my doctor just bought an ro/di unit that has no waste water at all, new technology i guess! Thats the thing i hate the most about ro units they waste so much freakin water but cant wait to see how this new unit works!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

handvie1 said:


> my doctor just bought an ro/di unit that has no waste water at all, new technology i guess! Thats the thing i hate the most about ro units they waste so much freakin water but cant wait to see how this new unit works!


Not possible in theory. I know people who plumb their water to reuse the excess waste in thie appliances like dishwashers and washing machines, buit the excess water and elements have to go somewhere.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

wow, i had no idea that they were so wasteful


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Appallingly wasteful, if you ask me, which no one ever does. 

Nice smoky quartz crystal, Handvie!

I'd suggest getting an assay report from your water company to find out just exactly what your water parameters and additives really are, and if they aren't too unacceptable, and if you only have free chlorine instead of chloramine, then just let the water sit in a big container for a couple of days with aeration before use.


----------

